
Usenet History: How Binaries Took Over Newsgroups - artsandsci
https://tedium.co/2017/10/03/usenet-binaries-history/
======
cujic9
Man, I'm convinced that half of my computer knowledge comes from jumping
through the hoops of the early internet to find dirty pictures.

Back in my day, you had to buy a box of parts at the local computer store, put
them together, buy a modem, figure out how to install it, find a local BBS
that provided internet, install and configure Trumpet Winsock, get a usenet
reader, script it to download the Base64 encoded data, write another program
to combine the parts and decode it.

Now a kid gets an iPad and types "boobs".

